# Dr. Schultz NEW YORK Vaccine Seminar 4/20/13



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW YORK* *April 2013 Vaccine Seminar with Dr. Ronald Schultz*​
The Pets Perspective is a hosting a vaccine seminar, _What everyone Needs to Know About Canine/Feline Vaccines & Vaccination Programs_, with Dr. Ronald Schultz to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund http://blogger.thepetsperspective.com/dr-ronald-schultz-seminar-4-20-13/ .


*When: *Saturday, April 20, 2013, 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. EST


*Where: *Creekside Banquet Facility Cheektowaga, NY 


*Cost: *$75 includes lunch, seminar & program book. 


*Contact:* Kelly Ann Bebak ([email protected])


----------

